# Spanish Thread Section



## Qion (May 7, 2006)

This came up in a recent thread between myself, easterhay, and nixgeek. 

Do you think it would be a good idea to create a Spanish-only forum section? I believe that there are a lot of Spanish-speakers on this board (or potentially) that would feel much more comfortable conversing in their native tongue. Now, I know there could be a lot of discrepancies with this, but I thought I might as well propose the idea.

¿Qué ustedes piensan?


----------



## easterhay (May 7, 2006)

¡Sííííííííí!

I would be wholeheartedly behind the idea.

I think it would help some of us with technical problems, others with communication glitches (mainly me, frankly).

It would be a nod towards the fact that we're not all UK/US based native English speakers, another nod towards the fact that Spanish is right up there in the top three global languages.

And yet another nod towards the fact that there are polyglots among us (on this forum), and an acknowledgement that the internet (through no malicious intent) is causing non-English languages to be sidelined.

_Mi*rda_, I can't stop thinking of good reasons for doing it. And I'm not only talking about Spanish - there are plenty of other tongues out there that merit their own space. Surely, if nothing else, we can set up a corner of the café where linguists may go to be cunning.

[cuidado con las palabras como mi*rda  - gia.]


----------



## nixgeek (May 7, 2006)

I think it's a good idea, but it can get out of control.  Consider what the forum would look like if you supported a bunch of other languages! 

What would be cool is being able to switch the language of the forum depending on what you pick in your profile preferences.  That way if English isn't for you, you could change the language in your profile and that would change the language in all of the posts.  Call it the digital Tower of Babel, if you will.


----------



## Mikuro (May 7, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> What would be cool is being able to switch the language of the forum depending on what you pick in your profile preferences.  That way if English isn't for you, you could change the language in your profile and that would change the language in all of the posts.  Call it the digital Tower of Babel, if you will.


Haha, if only. But translation technology is still a few decades away from that Holy Grail, I think. Heck, when AI improves to the point where computers can make meaningful translations, our programs and robots will probably already have enslaved mankind, so it'll be pretty much a moot point.


----------



## easterhay (May 7, 2006)

I'm not a tech, and as such couldn't contribute much, but if there were a space on the forum for non-English doubts to be posted, those members who master not only a second or third language but also the intricacies of OsX could certainly help a lot of non-native English speaking posters.

In addition I would enjoy a Polyglots' Café immensely - somewhere I could go to waffle on at nixgeek or Qion in Spanish (for example) without causing non-Spanish speaking members to feel I'm wandering off topic in the most pretentious form possible.


----------



## Qion (May 7, 2006)

easterhay said:
			
		

> In addition I would enjoy a Polyglots' Café immensely - somewhere I could go to waffle on at nixgeek or Qion in Spanish (for example) without causing non-Spanish speaking members to feel I'm wandering off topic in the most pretentious form possible.



Ooo, funny... yes, I think a lot of us would appreciate a polyglot café sección, if not _only_ for the pure observance of you rambling about in Español...


----------



## easterhay (May 7, 2006)

Qion said:
			
		

> Ooo, funny... yes, I think a lot of us would appreciate a polyglot café sección, if not _only_ for the pure observance of you rambling about in Español...



I'd only get lost. Horribly lost.

Feeling quite silly actually - I come to this forum to 'speak' English, and here I am proposing a Spanish version. Oh well, ramble on!


----------



## Qion (May 7, 2006)

Well ok. I think we need some more opinions and a mod to see this... but here's what I see: 

1. An entirely open-language section, within the parameters that you state your "foreign" language with the title of your post. This could be done in conform to the regular Café design. The only reason that we have separate forum sections in English is that it would be very tedious to work with if everything were conglomerated into one. However, with foreign languages, there would be few enough posts that we could keep track of and help with only one section. 
---Edit--- Possibly a foreign language forum with branches on it... a bit more work... then there could be, say, the top 3 major languages and then an "everything else" section. Just thinking.

2. Admin approval of a democratically approved ideal of this, possibly figured by a poll.


----------



## easterhay (May 7, 2006)

Agreed, perhaps a few more views, plus the opinion of a mod or two, would be the most helpful.

Could just be that the three of us (Qion, nixgeek and me) are the only ones who actually give a hoot about this.


----------



## nixgeek (May 8, 2006)

Just call us the Three Amigos!


----------



## ksv (May 8, 2006)

Hey, let's call the forum Hervé's Multilingual Space Station


----------



## easterhay (May 8, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Just call us the Three Amigos!


lol


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 9, 2006)

But if you're going to have a Spanish section&#8230; well where do you draw the line? I'd like to see a Swedish section, for example. And there are several regulars from Switzerland, so do we have French, German and Italian sections too?

I hate to sound like a spoilsport, but I would say _Non, Nein, Nyet, Nej, Ikke_.


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2006)

See?  This is exactly what I was talking about!  CQ and his minions wanting to do the same thing for everyone!  

_RRUNAAAWAYYYY!!!!_


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 9, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> See?  This is exactly what I was talking about!  CQ and his minions wanting to do the same thing for everyone!
> 
> _RRUNAAAWAYYYY!!!!_


And just what brought on this unwarranted attack on CQ's integrity?

Ai caramba!

Tja! Låt gå för det då, men då vill jag ha det på SVENSKA också. ::ha::


----------



## easterhay (May 9, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> But if you're going to have a Spanish section&#8230; well where do you draw the line? I'd like to see a Swedish section, for example. And there are several regulars from Switzerland, so do we have French, German and Italian sections too?



It's the same point Qion made when this subject came up in another thread, and a fair one, I'm sure. Perhaps we could award different language sections only to the most widely spoken languages - kind of a 'tough tits for the minorities' policy.

Obviously I'm kidding.

I think the idea was if lots of people spoke up and said they wanted a Spanish (or Swedish, or Cockney, or braille) forum then there was a need. And that goes for any language. If, as appears to be happening, there aren't enough people who are that bothered, then there's no need.

We don't appear to be drowning in a tidal wave of pro-español sentiment. Fair nuff.


----------



## Qion (May 9, 2006)

Qion said:
			
		

> Well ok. I think we need some more opinions and a mod to see this... but here's what I see:
> 
> 1. An entirely open-language section, within the parameters that you state your "foreign" language with the title of your post. This could be done in conform to the regular Café design.



Ahem. I think this covers all idiomas -languages-, no?

This really isn't just because I thought it would be a beneficial idea to myself, I just believe that it could possibly bring us a larger user base and probably a lot of interesting conversations. However, if the demand isn't there, there's nothing going.


----------



## easterhay (May 9, 2006)

Qion said:
			
		

> 1. An entirely open-language section, within the parameters that you state your "foreign" language with the title of your post. This could be done in conform to the regular Café design.



Ah, yes, you did mention that, didn't you. That was about when the Merlot really started to kick in.

¡Estupido _y_ borracho! No hay esperanza.


----------



## nixgeek (May 9, 2006)

Oy!


----------



## aitxitxe (Aug 12, 2006)

Those of you looking for a spanish-language forum: have you found a way to access the spanish-language tools in Office? I get the message that the "dictionary is not available" though I've installed it correctly, as best I can tell.


----------

